# What Is The Difference Btwn Lwr Lw2?



## tracie15436 (Jun 18, 2008)

I looked at the ratings and this resort shows up pretty high in the california area...
Lawrence Welk Resort Villas 
On interval they have LWR and LW2.  What is the difference between LWR and LW2?  Is one portion "newer" than the other?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is true for Lawrence Welk Resort Villas , but II often has two different codes for the same resort. Most of the time, it doesn't matter which code at the resort you trade into. 



I think you'll get a better responce to your question the the US western board.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Older/New*

There are the original Villa's and then a few years ago they built the new section.  I'm pretty sure this is how they are showing the difference.  As an owner I prefer the older because of a different comfort level.  The new seems too new and stiff.
Bart


----------



## BevL (Jun 18, 2008)

Aren't the new ones the Villa on the Green resort?  I believe that has a different code.

But it's quite normal for a large resort to have more than one code with II.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 19, 2008)

I heard the older ones were also larger.


----------



## barndweller (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not an owner and certainly no expert on LWR but I have a hunch that the LWR & LW2 are the same units (the original section.) I think this is just two different exchange pools. II probably added LW2 when Welk started selling under a points system and the old designation is for "weeks" units. Part of my reasoning is based on the fact that all of them are 2 bedroom. Just a guess.

We really like this resort, by the way. Convenient location for So. Cal. sightseeing, too.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Jun 30, 2008)

We have stayed in both and prefer the Villas on the Green. Newer, more modern kitchens and more interesting layout. We found them to be just as spacious as the original villas - just a different layout. We really enjoy the location of the resort which is almost equidistant from Palm Desert and San Diego and the facilities are superb.


----------



## tmcquiddy (Jul 12, 2008)

*LW and LWII*

We own at the LW Resort Villas, which are the "older" units.  We have stayed at the new Villas on the Green; I really prefer the older units; they are more spacious, and have more room around them than the Villas on the Green.  I think the LW and LW II refers to the Resort Villas vs. the Villas on the Green.  They are now also building the Mountain Villas (which look nice, and are located at the back of the resort against the mountains, which cuts down on road noise). Does anyone know about the new points system conversion program going on there?


----------



## dukebigtom (Jul 12, 2008)

*Welk*

How far is the drive to San Diego and is it congested highways or easy driving.  Also, I'm curious about the same as it relates to driving to Palm Springs.

Seems like these resorts are always available on II.  Is that just because it is a huge place.  I've also noticed that the different II codes for the Welk Resorts have a siginificant difference in TUG ratings.  Any thoughts?

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 16, 2008)

We have owned in the "older" villas for 8 years and traded in before that.  It is an outstanding resort, so I would guess that the fact that units are always available on II for trade is due to the large size of the resort.  A fair number of owners actually live in the SoCal area, so they use the resort for day use while not staying there and trade it for other destinations.  We stay there about every other year and trade the other year.  We love going there.

Mike


----------

